# Server 2003 Administrator profile corrupt



## jwewing23 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am new to Server 2003. I have been setting up user profiles and that is working great. Then I decided to setup a basic folder redirection which redirects all profiles. When I did this, I did not realize that it would redirect the administrator profile as well. All of the folder redirections are working perfect except the Administrator profile which now cannot find the mydocuments, appdata, desktop folders.

I found a way to do the folder redirection without including the Administrator and I have set that up, but the profile is still not finding those folders. Is there a way to reset the Admin profile or delete it and add it again to get it working properly?


----------



## sumeshbnr (Jul 27, 2007)

yes . first Create a account having admin privilages and then login with this account after that u can do with admin account


----------



## jwewing23 (Jul 24, 2007)

I did try that, but I got an error stating that I cannot delete the admin account because it is a built-in account.


----------



## sumeshbnr (Jul 27, 2007)

u cant delete the admin acount.rename that account and craete a new account named administrator with copy the real admin account


----------



## jwewing23 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok great. I have already did that because that was the only way I could figure out how to do it. I just wanted to be sure there was no other way. Thanks for your help.


----------

